# Wanna increase squat strength - advice?



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Alright folks. So I've had this desire as of late to see if I can get my squat to 200kg for at least a triple. I've not tried a 1RM for aaaaaaages but I reckon it's about 160kg. My legs seem to grow from heavy squats and then pumping the leg extensions so I figured, might as well get on a strength program on my squats for a while and see what I can get out of it. I'm already squatting twice a week as part of an upper lower.

What set/rep schemes have you folks found useful for getting strong on squats as quick as possible?

@swole troll @ausmaz @Jakemaguire @karbonk Just to tag a few folks who specialise in this sorta thing IIRC.


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Alright folks. So I've had this desire as of late to see if I can get my squat to 200kg for at least a triple. I've not tried a 1RM for aaaaaaages but I reckon it's about 160kg. My legs seem to grow from heavy squats and then pumping the leg extensions so I figured, might as well get on a strength program on my squats for a while and see what I can get out of it. I'm already squatting twice a week as part of an upper lower.
> 
> What set/rep schemes have you folks found useful for getting strong on squats as quick as possible?
> 
> @swole troll @ausmaz @Jakemaguire @karbonk Just to tag a few folks who specialise in this sorta thing IIRC.


 Hey mate, being as im the first....I'll cover the abosolute basics....

1. Squat multiple times a week- check....personally id go for 3 x weekly but twice is fine.

2. Train the lift- this may sound like old news, but if youve been bodybuilding it really is very different....focus on bar path and bar speed.

3. Stretch and foam roll like its a religion- youll thank me after 12+ weeks of squatting....tight hip flexors, i.t bands, glutes and even elbows will scream if not stretched or mobilised.

3. Routines- for a 200kg squat especially if your a big boy pretty much any routine will get you there...all id say on this is have a volume session one day (5x5, 6x4 whatever) to get the work in....and a 'lighter' speed session later in the week....oh and DO NOT MAX OUT before you schedule it...

Good luck man!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

To not change things too much id just run 531 for squat on one of your lower days (your first lower day of the week)

Then do deadlift and a higher rep (5-8) squat variant on your other lower day like a front squat or pause squats

With your current strength level 531 would be a nice pace for you

Alternatively if you wanted to get things moving faster you'd have to revamp your whole routine and run madcows, your squat bench and dead will all climb quickly on this routine and it's only designed to be ran for 8-12 week cycles as the progression is too aggressive to sustain as someone with a decent strength base but it would see your squat go up the fastest without running something like smolov or the Bulgarian method


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Alright folks. So I've had this desire as of late to see if I can get my squat to 200kg for at least a triple. I've not tried a 1RM for aaaaaaages but I reckon it's about 160kg. My legs seem to grow from heavy squats and then pumping the leg extensions so I figured, might as well get on a strength program on my squats for a while and see what I can get out of it. I'm already squatting twice a week as part of an upper lower.
> 
> What set/rep schemes have you folks found useful for getting strong on squats as quick as possible?
> 
> @swole troll @ausmaz @Jakemaguire @karbonk Just to tag a few folks who specialise in this sorta thing IIRC.


 I have used 5x5 up to 150 kg then 3x5 from 150 to 200kg then at 200 kg I stayed there a while as I ruptured a groin ligament, but I made a deal with my self, that unless I could get 10 reps at 200kg I would not add a single extra kg to my Squat. After the 200kg x10 (was adding a rep every 2 weeks or so) I realised I could squat about 240 x1 as the higher rep stuff built muscle I can hit 230 x5 but admittedly I have been hovering around the 250/260 mark now for a while as I have switched to Front squats now, The front squat does compliment the back squat too, very basic for me I used STARTING STRENGTH programme. Any further info required please let me know, Also I switch between Oly shoes raised heel and flat boots for squatting,.... I was squatting every week adding about 2.5 kg per week on both 5x5 and 3x5.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@RS86 might have some decent input as he competes, I just train in the bedroom for fun mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

karbonk said:


> @RS86 might have some decent input as he competes, I just train in the bedroom for fun mate.


 My squats are pretty s**t though lol. I'd pretty much echo what @swole troll said tbh, saves changing your whole routine up. Drop the rep range down on back squat (I rate 531 so following a rep scheme like that would do nicely) and then another variation the 2nd lower day like hack squat/front squat at higher rep ranges to compliment it


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Cheers for the input boys, appreciated :thumb Was pretty much certain on 531 coming up as it's such a well renowned method, think I might incorporate that in twice a week.

Thinking of incorporating specialisation phases in at some point soon as well so I might even chuck some Smolov stuff in there if I end up doing that.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Cheers for the input boys, appreciated :thumb Was pretty much certain on 531 coming up as it's such a well renowned method, think I might incorporate that in twice a week.
> 
> Thinking of incorporating specialisation phases in at some point soon as well so I might even chuck some Smolov stuff in there if I end up doing that.


 531 is only a once per week approach, trying to increase that progression messes with the mechanics of the program

you can definitely squat again in the same week but to try and do your 5+ and 3+ in the same week is asking for trouble

if hitting 200kg is what youve really got your sights set on asap then id probably run smolov jr for squat then the 531 approach, this will help add some quick kg's to your squat followed by slower consistent progression

your call, either way good luck with it mayne


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> 531 is only a once per week approach, trying to increase that progression messes with the mechanics of the program
> 
> you can definitely squat again in the same week but to try and do your 5+ and 3+ in the same week is asking for trouble
> 
> ...


 Yeah I noticed that when I was reading up on it more earlier! So I reckon 531 on lower workout A and then some higher rep sh*t on workout B or some hack squats or whatever, pretty much my normal B workout.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah I noticed that when I was reading up on it more earlier! So I reckon 531 on lower workout A and then some higher rep sh*t on workout B or some hack squats or whatever, pretty much my normal B workout.


 Do you deadlift?


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Do you deadlift?


 Nah. I do rack pulls here and there but don't really do full deadlifts.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Nah. I do rack pulls here and there but don't really do full deadlifts.


 I am not sure why you don't deadlift but not everyone does, having said that the Deadlift should not be underestimated, if you were to work on your deadlift as an accessory to your Squat you will see a noticed increase in everything, especially the squat, deadlifts recruit so many muscles its unreal, but more importantly it improves your squat, I cant think of a decent squatter that does not deadlift as the two lifts compliment each other, worth a thought, ...... I am not saying you need to be able to MATCH numbers on squat and deadlift but deadlifting WILL improve your squat. Once I incorporated deadlift's to my routine ALL the numbers begun to rise in decent time.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

karbonk said:


> I am not sure why you don't deadlift but not everyone does, having said that the Deadlift should not be underestimated, if you were to work on your deadlift as an accessory to your Squat you will see a noticed increase in everything, especially the squat, deadlifts recruit so many muscles its unreal, but more importantly it improves your squat, I cant think of a decent squatter that does not deadlift as the two lifts compliment each other, worth a thought, ...... I am not saying you need to be able to MATCH numbers on squat and deadlift but deadlifting WILL improve your squat. Once I incorporated deadlift's to my routine ALL the numbers begun to rise in decent time.


 there will be olympic lifters with massive squats that dont deadlift but i do agree, for the vast majority both lifts compliment each other massively

i often say the squat is the best deadlift assistance and deadlift is the best squat assistance


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

swole troll said:


> there will be olympic lifters with massive squats that dont deadlift but i do agree, for the vast majority both lifts compliment each other massively
> 
> i often say the squat is the best deadlift assistance and deadlift is the best squat assistance


 Agreed totally. Yes there are specialists who don't touch anything else but for us Forum guys lol (non Olympic etc) Deadlift is a strong contender for adding strength and power to almost everything.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

karbonk said:


> I am not sure why you don't deadlift but not everyone does, having said that the Deadlift should not be underestimated, if you were to work on your deadlift as an accessory to your Squat you will see a noticed increase in everything, especially the squat, deadlifts recruit so many muscles its unreal, but more importantly it improves your squat, I cant think of a decent squatter that does not deadlift as the two lifts compliment each other, worth a thought, ...... I am not saying you need to be able to MATCH numbers on squat and deadlift but deadlifting WILL improve your squat. Once I incorporated deadlift's to my routine ALL the numbers begun to rise in decent time.


 I've just never seen them as necessary from a bodybuilding perspective and they've never really fitted in with the splits I like without causing massive overlaps. That said, I could move things around on the upper/lower if it's gonna help my squat as that'd make it worth working in, and will make a different 2x frequency split which I've actually thought about before, and if squats and deadlifts would be done once a week with 531 then it'd definitely work. Pretty much a chest/shoulders/arms and legs/back split as follows, training one day on/one day off:

Workout A

Bench variant

Secondary chest exercise

Side delts

Rear delts

Bis

Tris

Workout B - Squat day

Squats (5/3/1)

Pulldowns

Rows

Leg curls

Calves

Workout C

(Same as workout A with different exercises)

Workout D - Deadlift day

Deadlifts (5/3/1)

Pulldowns

Leg extensions

Leg curls

Calves


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Deadlifts once a week, 5x5 or your 531 or 3 sets of 10, if you squeeze deads into your routine you will thank me in about a years time lol, your squat and dead will be same as mine, ...chip away slowly but surely, the deadlift will help you but don't abuse it, treat it as an accessory, (3x10) or if you go heavier you jeopardise recovery of muscles being used for squats, to get to 250 squat and 270 deadlift I did both x1 per week, your body does recover FAST depending on supplementation etc...

Are you ON juice?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I've just never seen them as necessary from a bodybuilding perspective and they've never really fitted in with the splits I like without causing massive overlaps. That said, I could move things around on the upper/lower if it's gonna help my squat as that'd make it worth working in, and will make a different 2x frequency split which I've actually thought about before, and if squats and deadlifts would be done once a week with 531 then it'd definitely work. Pretty much a chest/shoulders/arms and legs/back split as follows, training one day on/one day off:
> 
> Workout A
> 
> ...


 looks fine mate

i got up to a 240kg squat last year with upper body x2 frequency and squatting and deadlifting just once each similar to your layout only had 2 lower days and deadlift one was more ham focused and squat one more quad focused

this video nutshells loosely 531

covers all you 'need' to know






main thing is to not blow your load on the 1+ weeks, if youre feeling REALLY strong then a double can be acceptable but you dont want to be grinding out with 95%

Jim says in beyond 531 that the AMRAP's should be reserved for the 5's and 3's

also deload on the second cycle, you dont need to after every cycle, once every 7 weeks is ample


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

@swole troll Awesome, thanks mate I'll give that a watch when I've finished watching Big Brother :lol: I'll have to keep that last part in mind, when I'm training heavy it's just a habit to squeeze out every last rep, but if I just go into a set planning a set number of reps then should get that mentality out of the way.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

From a personal perspective I see 531 as a cop out, Its perhaps because I am old school and use old school methods, but anyone that has seen my videos has seen how much effort I put in from set 1 to set 5, if your not gonna push yourself to the limits your not gonna progress, as far as I am concerned that is the method of training, people cant often do 5x5 cos the first set is difficult, do it 5 times and see the progress. Anything other than 5x5 for strength in my book is a cop out, (accessory work excluded)


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

karbonk said:


> From a personal perspective I see 531 as a cop out, Its perhaps because I am old school and use old school methods, but anyone that has seen my videos has seen how much effort I put in from set 1 to set 5, if your not gonna push yourself to the limits your not gonna progress, as far as I am concerned that is the method of training, people cant often do 5x5 cos the first set is difficult, do it 5 times and see the progress. Anything other than 5x5 for strength in my book is a cop out, (accessory work excluded)


 Jim Wendler did alright running it

and in terms of 5x5 being the only method and anything else a cop out youre basically calling out most of the people that strength train and or compete on here, myself, @Jakemaguire @Quackerz @Mingster @RS86 ect none of us run 5x5 year round and all make decent progress

yes if you can keep making progress indefinitely on 5x5 linear progression youll make insane gains but no one can sustain this as they start getting stronger and stronger, this will be at different times for different people but i assure you eventually you will no longer be able to make progress on 5x5 because the progression will be too aggressive for the weights youre shifting


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

karbonk said:


> From a personal perspective I see 531 as a cop out, Its perhaps because I am old school and use old school methods, but anyone that has seen my videos has seen how much effort I put in from set 1 to set 5, if your not gonna push yourself to the limits your not gonna progress, as far as I am concerned that is the method of training, people cant often do 5x5 cos the first set is difficult, do it 5 times and see the progress. Anything other than 5x5 for strength in my book is a cop out, (accessory work excluded)


 You did Cube which isn't old school though lol. And you've never done a proper AMRAP if you think it's a cop out! Thing with Wendler is its 'cycles' or 'waves' (plural) not 1 cycle or wave that gets results so when you are hitting an AMRAP mid way through your 2nd or 3rd wave you are pushing to the max


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Sorry guys after 2 weeks of training I hit the piss last night and acting a bit like a keyboard warrior, if 531 works then enough said and I apologise, cube did work for me and I got results. What more can I say, I am wrong .lol and slightly hungover .

I think after looking at 531 and percentages I thought it too scientific an approach for an initial strength routine. but again I am not trying to excuse my wording last night.

The Bloke in the video above annoyed me with all his talking.... He could have made that a 3 to 5 min video and not 20 mins lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Sorry guys after 2 weeks of training I hit the piss last night and acting a bit like a keyboard warrior, if 531 works then enough said and I apologise, cube did work for me and I got results. What more can I say, I am wrong .lol and slightly hungover .
> 
> I think after looking at 531 and percentages I thought it too scientific an approach for an initial strength routine. but again I am not trying to excuse my wording last night.
> 
> The Bloke in the video above annoyed me with all his talking.... He could have made that a 3 to 5 min video and not 20 mins lol


 Why I don't drink mate. :lol:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Why I don't drink mate. :lol:


 Silly mistake to make drinking and computer, apology to everyone, I don't drink often thank god. lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Silly mistake to make drinking and computer, apology to everyone, I don't drink often thank god. lol


 Could have been worse, drinking and car!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

karbonk said:


> The Bloke in the video above annoyed me with all his talking.... He could have made that a 3 to 5 min video and not 20 mins lol


 To be fair long arse video's like that do annoy me. I got about 3 mins or so into it and and still waiting for him to say something useful and stopped watching. Why say something in 3 minutes when you can drag it out to 20.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Sasnak said:


> Could have been worse, drinking and car!


 Drinking and ebay is dangerous.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

monkeybiker said:


> To be fair long arse video's like that do annoy me. I got about 3 mins or so into it and and still waiting for him to say something useful and stopped watching. Why say something in 3 minutes when you can drag it out to 20.


 That's exactly what annoyed me, I found myself skipping through it (the video) to find a table or diagram as he was just talking too much, but again I was out of order to react the way I did, I should not think and do not think my way is best 5x5 works but so does other routines for other people. 531 would work for me too I am sure but I tend to be old fashioned and stuck in my 5x5 and always refer back to it for training strength. If anyone took offense I apologise directly to that person or persons.

Edit>> I am just a fu**ing nobody training in the spare room, who am I to think I know it all, lol, 10 pints and a fu**ing keyboard Ninja!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Silly mistake to make drinking and computer, apology to everyone, I don't drink often thank god. lol


 @andyhuggins was the best for it. :lol:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> @andyhuggins was the best for it. :lol:


 Ive had to do some grovelling in my time believe me, that's one of my worst out bursts, but in the past I have woken up with the ex banging on the door threatening to kill me etc for my abuse the night before via text etc...


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

karbonk said:


> Ive had to do some grovelling in my time believe me, that's one of my worst out bursts, but in the past I have woken up with the ex banging on the door threatening to kill me etc for my abuse the night before via text etc...


 Should have seen me when I used to bang Coke mate. Few lines and I thought I was tony Montana lol Happens to the best of us, just realise the actions and work on fixing them.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Quackerz said:


> Should have seen me when I used to bang Coke mate. Few lines and I thought I was tony Montana lol Happens to the best of us, just realise the actions and work onfixing them.


 Drinking has been very destructive in my life but I am getting better, having said that I drank too much last night (16 cans) and entered into psychotic territory, that place where you think your right but in fact your wrong and that place where you really don't care about what your saying, Then you wake up and realise you have been a pr**k (me). Cant imagine hitting coke hard, the come down from ale is bad enough, not joking here but gonna be squatting in about half hour and might try the 531 lol. I can see the logic in it and its not a cop out,


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am not a pro or a specialist of big squats but I have to second the squatting and deadlifting is beneficial

It helps me to go heavier on squats.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Why I don't drink mate. :lol:


 One of the reasons I gave up as well, if I went overboard I either got too honest and hurt someone's feelings or made myself look a tit in some way or another. I think the final straw was being in the presence of Jewish people and making jokes about Nazis like "The Nazis weren't that bad really, they managed to do a lot of chemical research without harming any animals!". Cringing just thinking about it.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

it is an in depth video

guess it all depends how interested in programming you are


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> One of the reasons I gave up as well, if I went overboard I either got too honest and hurt someone's feelings or made myself look a tit in some way or another. I think the final straw was being in the presence of Jewish people and making jokes about Nazis like "The Nazis weren't that bad really, they managed to do a lot of chemical research without harming any animals!". Cringing just thinking about it.


 One of the reasons I quit weekend drinking was to swap it our for training, I have that addictive personality trait which Is a blessing and a curse at the same time, My Birthday was Thursday so I hit the piss last night and my old bad habits of drinking too much and getting mouthy surfaced, I've lost a bit of face and I am embarrassed but I know this rarely ever happens now so I can live with myself and consider it a blip, I have never gone on about Nazi's etc so thanks for sharing that, lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Todays effort with a bad Hangover.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

or if you want to be a real man just load up 200 and tell yourself if you don't get you'll die

keep it simple


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> or if you want to be a real man just load up 200 and tell yourself if you don't get you'll die
> 
> keep it simple


 That's what I did, I ruptured my groin lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> it is an in depth video
> 
> guess it all depends how interested in programming you are


 Would agree, I'm a fan of these videos. A lot of my time is spent watching them.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Alright folks. So I've had this desire as of late to see if I can get my squat to 200kg for at least a triple. I've not tried a 1RM for aaaaaaages but I reckon it's about 160kg. My legs seem to grow from heavy squats and then pumping the leg extensions so I figured, might as well get on a strength program on my squats for a while and see what I can get out of it. I'm already squatting twice a week as part of an upper lower.
> 
> What set/rep schemes have you folks found useful for getting strong on squats as quick as possible?
> 
> @swole troll @ausmaz @Jakemaguire @karbonk Just to tag a few folks who specialise in this sorta thing IIRC.


 Don't want to sound rude but you take steroids but you think your 1RM is 160kg


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Don't want to sound rude but you take steroids but you think your 1RM is 160kg


 Yeah, my squat is s**t for a drug user of my size, I know - that's why I made the thread, genius :lol:

I couldn't really train heavy squats for the first 3 years of my training due to knee problems - in fact, for a while I didn't squat at all, though I found alternatives and build some good mass - and I've been training for 4 years, doing steroids for a bit over 2 years and about 5 cycles total. Steroids don't automatically increase strength as soon as you start taking them (apart from some temporary water retention creating extra leverage on the actual cycle) and they certainly don't increase strength if you don't train to get strong with heavy weights. Also worth considering that getting strong on certain exercises is largely down to neural efficiency in movement patterns. I can push some ridiculous weight on leg press machines and the like so you'd assume my overall leg strength is very good, but when you compare average leg press:squat weight ratios my squat is really lagging behind, which is due to the lack of heavy squat training and only getting on it in the last year those movement patterns have been worked on again and I want to get my squat up to scratch, hence making this thread.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yeah, my squat is s**t for a drug user of my size, I know - that's why I made the thread, genius :lol:
> 
> I couldn't really train heavy squats for the first 3 years of my training due to knee problems - in fact, for a while I didn't squat at all, though I found alternatives and build some good mass - and I've been training for 4 years, doing steroids for a bit over 2 years and about 5 cycles total. Steroids don't automatically increase strength as soon as you start taking them (apart from some temporary water retention creating extra leverage on the actual cycle) and they certainly don't increase strength if you don't train to get strong with heavy weights. Also worth considering that getting strong on certain exercises is largely down to neural efficiency in movement patterns. I can push some ridiculous weight on leg press machines and the like so you'd assume my overall leg strength is very good, but when you compare average leg press:squat weight ratios my squat is really lagging behind, which is due to the lack of heavy squat training and only getting on it in the last year those movement patterns have been worked on again and I want to get my squat up to scratch, hence making this thread.


 Your not really a squatter makes sense then. Yeah squats are something you have to do straight away from when you start training give it some years and you should have a good squat. But I suppose your starting from scratch again really. Squatting every other day is good for getting the weight up. Obviously you'd have to only do squats for legs and not do endless sets to avoid overtraining


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jack of blades said:


> *Yeah squats are something you have to do straight away from when you start training *give it some years and you should have a good squat.


 Sorry but this is not correct, I begun Squats for the very first time 2 years ago aged 37, never squatted in my life, not once, So I began after 20 years of training doing other things instead, my day 1 squat was 20kg each side and a 20kg bar, I struggled with depth and sets of 5, 1 full year later I managed 200kg, Squatting from day 1 is not necessary, this late start probably also saved my knees and that's why I am make very decent progress, 240kgx3 is my current 3RM.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

karbonk said:


> Sorry but this is not correct, I begun Squats for the very first time 2 years ago aged 37, never squatted in my life, not once, So I began after 20 years of training doing other things instead, my day 1 squat was 20kg each side and a 20kg bar, I struggled with depth and sets of 5, 1 full year later I managed 200kg, Squatting from day 1 is not necessary, this late start probably also saved my knees and that's why I am make very decent progress, 240kgx3 is my current 3RM.


 You never did squats for 20 years were you not even tempted lol. Very impressive your results of squating after just 1 year.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jack of blades said:


> You never did squats for 20 years were you not even tempted lol. Very impressive your results of squating after just 1 year.


 I was not too interested in Squats or deadlifting, the same applies to my deadlift, I did my first ever deadlift only a matter of days after I begun squatting, I begun these compound movements too late, if I read your post again I might have to agree that it would be IDEAL to do these from day 1 but NOT strictly a MUST do. You can catch up vey quickly and add mass very fast too.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Your not really a squatter makes sense then. Yeah squats are something you have to do straight away from when you start training give it some years and you should have a good squat. But I suppose your starting from scratch again really. Squatting every other day is good for getting the weight up. Obviously you'd have to only do squats for legs and not do endless sets to avoid overtraining


 After some thought I'm actually thinking of giving Wendler's 531 a go as recommended earlier in the thread, and following the program sort of as-is but given that I think my squat is sort of at newbie level for someone my size and especially if I'm on a cycle, I might be a bit more aggressive with the weight increases and see how it goes. Pretty much thinking for each day, do the big heavy compound, then for the accessory exercises just fill it out with other exercises that I'd usually do with more hypertrophy-aimed rep schemes that I normally employ.

Do you reckon this is alright @swole troll? Dunno if the volume is a little high on some days but I tend to do about 5-7 exercises and tend to train to 6-8 reps to absolute failure and beyond normally anyway which is very heavy-going and still make good progress in weights, so I'm sure I can handle this. Though given that I'm basically hitting legs twice a week with squats and deads I've put in quite low volume on the squat days, and obviously not much volume on the deadlift days cause I know I'm not gonna have much left in the tank after those :lol:

BENCH DAY (with Bi's)

Bench press 531

Incline dumbbell bench

Cable crossover

EZ bar curls

Incline curls

Rope curls

SQUAT DAY

Squats 531

Leg extension (high reps)

Leg curl

Calves

OHP DAY (with tri's)

OHP 531

Arnold presses

Cable laterals

Skullcrushers

Overhead cable ext.

Tricep pushdowns

DEADLIFT DAY

Deadlift 531

Pulldowns

V-handle cable rows or Wide bar cable rows (alternate each session)

Cable rear delts

Some days I might also do different exercises with the "assistance" ones, I figure if I'm progressing on the main compound and I'm training hard on every assistance exercise then I don't need to track progress on those and can pretty much just wing it with them. Some days might even sack off the two assistance exercises for the main muscle group and do one exercise under German Volume principles, for example.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> After some thought I'm actually thinking of giving Wendler's 531 a go as recommended earlier in the thread, and following the program sort of as-is but given that I think my squat is sort of at newbie level for someone my size and especially if I'm on a cycle, I might be a bit more aggressive with the weight increases and see how it goes. Pretty much thinking for each day, do the big heavy compound, then for the accessory exercises just fill it out with other exercises that I'd usually do with more hypertrophy-aimed rep schemes that I normally employ.
> 
> Do you reckon this is alright @swole troll? Dunno if the volume is a little high on some days but I tend to do about 5-7 exercises and tend to train to 6-8 reps to absolute failure and beyond normally anyway which is very heavy-going and still make good progress in weights, so I'm sure I can handle this. Though given that I'm basically hitting legs twice a week with squats and deads I've put in quite low volume on the squat days, and obviously not much volume on the deadlift days cause I know I'm not gonna have much left in the tank after those :lol:
> 
> ...


 Jim designed 531 as a template

All the assistance he gave was just for people who cannot be assed to do anything and wanted their program all laid out

As long as you hit the 531 as your first exercise fresh (once per week) then you can lay the assistance out how you like including hitting big lifts or variations of a second time so long as it doesn't interfere with your 531 progression

What you laid out looks fine, you may find it easy at first but with time you'll be smashing PB's over and over

It's not a fast gain program but rather a consistent progression


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> Jim designed 531 as a template
> 
> All the assistance he gave was just for people who cannot be assed to do anything and wanted their program all laid out
> 
> ...


 Cheers for the input buddy, yeah gathered as much :thumbup1: Looking at the progression system I was like ugh, bit slow, so yeah as I said above, I'm gonna be more aggressive with the weight increases, suppose worst thing that can happen is I end up hitting failure on some of the sets somewhere along the line which is fine by me, just means I'll have to back off the increases a bit for a while I suppose. Not like it'll be a huge jump in weights all of a sudden anyways since the first two weeks of each cycle are relatively light compared to the actual 531 week.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Cheers for the input buddy, yeah gathered as much :thumbup1: Looking at the progression system I was like ugh, bit slow, so yeah as I said above, I'm gonna be more aggressive with the weight increases, suppose worst thing that can happen is I end up hitting failure on some of the sets somewhere along the line which is fine by me, just means I'll have to back off the increases a bit for a while I suppose. Not like it'll be a huge jump in weights all of a sudden anyways since the first two weeks of each cycle are relatively light compared to the actual 531 week.


 I'd say you'll be far better off just hammering your amrap's then you would increasing the weight to fast as there's nothing worse for recovery than failing heavy compound lifts

Particularly squats and deads

Just my 2 cents

Either way I think youll like the program when you start hitting pb's over and over


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Could have been worse, drinking and car!


 Even worse drinking, lubricant and a big cucumber. Bad times


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

My squat has never been great tbh!! I weigh 82kg and I'm struggling with squats. Heaviest ever was 180kg but I was about 88-90kg. Heaviest at this weight is about 160-165kg.

my deadlift is 240kg and bench is 140kg!!

Starting next week I'm gonna run this

Mon:

Squats, SLDL, Thrusters, Calves

Tue:

Bench, Inc DB, OHP, Laterals, CGBP

Thu

Deadlift, Rows, Chins, Rear delts, Curls

Fri

Squats, Lunges, Good mornings, Calves

* How should I run the squats ??


----------

